
Elon Musk defies stay-home order to reopen Tesla and asks to be arrested - kkcorps
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/11/21255149/elon-musk-tesla-fremont-factory-reopen-order-arrest-alameda
======
zeruch
Well...arrest him then. If he defies the regs and puts others at ris through
coercion because of his exec status, isn't he liable?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Actually, there's this annoying little document that backs Elon's actions: The
U.S. Constitution. Plus, the Justice Department is likely to weigh in on any
flagrant civil rights violations.

~~~
lm28469
Americans and their obsession for the constitution... seen from the outside
it's almost like a cult. If you twist the constitution words hard enough you
can make them say whatever you want.

> flagrant civil rights violations.

Maybe, maybe not, either way Musk's isn't qualified to determine that and
there is a very obvious conflict of interest for him to say that it is
unconstitutional.

If we listen to Musk and his opinion why don't we listen to Americans ? [0]
You know, the little annoying document starting with "We the People of the
United States"

[0] [https://today.yougov.com/topics/politics/articles-
reports/20...](https://today.yougov.com/topics/politics/articles-
reports/2020/04/24/lockdowns-protest-constitutional-poll-survey-data)

~~~
Fjolsvith
> Maybe, maybe not, either way Musk's isn't qualified to determine that and
> there is a very obvious conflict of interest for him to say that it is
> unconstitutional.

By the same token, the Alameda County Health Department isn't qualified to
determine what are allowed constitutional civil rights violations.

> why don't we listen to Americans ?

Because the courts are what determine what is or isn't constitutional, not the
people. And definitely not a local government health department.

Edit: And besides that, what part of the US Bill of Rights says "In the event
of emergency, all these governmental limitations are suspended"? What part in
any state's bill of rights says that?

------
dntbnmpls
Dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23146897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23146897)

